# CPU cooler- heat paste



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I was just wondering, when you install a new CPU cooler- how are you supposed to do it? I mean do you use the old heat paste or remove it and use new? And if so, how do you remove it? -Thanks.


----------



## worfking (Sep 1, 2012)

First of all, you most likely will not be needing any warranty, and even if you did, AMD's warranty is not voided by using another thermal paste. If it was, AMD would be in even bigger of a hole than they are now. For the remaining thermal paste, wipe it off with a cloth, and clean both the heatsink and cpu with 70-90% isopropyl alcohol. Once you do that, adding thermal paste is the tricky part. One way most people think is good is to just put a rice sized drop on the cpu, and with a piece of plastic or another material (oil from your hands is bad for thermal conductivity), and make a thin layer on the top of the cpu. Another way is to put a horizontal line on 2/3 of the middle of the cpu for quad cores, and a vertical line on 2/3 of the middle of the cpu for dual cores (for intel at least). So choose which one you want to use, but just remember, less is better than more.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Even if you don't use their products, Arctic Silver has good instructions:

Arctic Silver, Inc. - Instructions

This is also an interesting article, especially if you have an exposed pipe heatsink:

What is the Best Way to Apply Thermal Grease? - Part 2 | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just be careful you don't slop any grease over the sides and keep away from the pins on the underside. I like to use a piece of foam material such as comes in the retail kit with a cpu to rest the cpu on to clean it so you do not damage it but of course you can do it in the saddle on the board if you are very careful with pressure applied.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This exposed view of an Intel CPU shows why a center dot of thermal compound works. The heat is concentrated right above the actual chip, not at the edges of the package. There is no need to gloom thermal compound on until it squeezes out the corners -- an amount about the size of a pea is usually sufficient.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sam_1 said:


> I was just wondering, when you install a new CPU cooler- how are you supposed to do it? I mean do you use the old heat paste or remove it and use new? And if so, how do you remove it? -Thanks.


You do HAVE to thoroughly clean the old thermal paste from the CPU and apply fresh paste.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The Arctic Silver instructions I linked contain instructions on how to clean the heatsink and CPU. While you can use xylene (to remove the waxy buildup from the thermal pad) and then 90% Isopropyl alcohol (to remove the xylene), their kit is inexpensive.

Amazon.com: ArctiClean 60ml Kit (includes 30ml ArctiClean 1 and 30ml ArctiClean 2): Computers & Accessories


----------



## KuraiYuuki (Oct 16, 2012)

just wondering is the cpu cooler the fan or something else because i just ordered a cpu fan online and im not sure how im supposed to put it in


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

A heatsink is a big multi-finned metal device, to which a smaller plastic fan is attached.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/25/AMD_heatsink_and_fan.jpg

You need to follow the instructions for the specific heatsink/fan and CPU socket. YouTube is a good source for how-to videos.

If you need assistance, let us know the make and model of your motherboard, CPU and heatsink.


----------



## KuraiYuuki (Oct 16, 2012)

the motherboard im not sure i know its a prebuilt tower 
Lenovo Ideacentre K300 5316-XF8 
the cpu is a intel dual core e5800 3.20ghz


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This video shows how to install an LGA 775 CPU and heatsink. The only thing you will want to do additional to this is to clean your current CPU's cover. Either use a cleaning kit or scrape the old thermal compound off with an old credit card, then wipe the surface with a paper towel moistened in 90% rubbing alcohol followed up by a drying with a lint-free cloth (a coffee filter works great). Do this for both the CPU and new heatsink, unless your heatsink comes with a thermal pad, in which case I'd suggest just using it. If there is no thermal pad present, then clean the heatsink too and apply thermal compound to the CPU as per the Arctic Silver directions. Note that you don't need near as much thermal compound as used in the video. 

LGA775 install video - YouTube


----------



## KuraiYuuki (Oct 16, 2012)

cool thanks for the video


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo will most likely have to be removed to install an aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan.
Even if the cooler uses the Intel snap locks, it is still advisable to mount it with the Mobo out so you can see that all 4 legs are properly latched into the Mobo.


----------

